# Anno Speicherbug behoben



## zahnstocher190 (29. November 2010)

Laut der Changelog sollte der fürchterlich, grausame, und auch nicht sehr nette Speicherbug aus Anno 1404 Geschichte sein.

Ubisoft - ANNO 1404: Venedig


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. November 2010)

Ich Update deine News mal für dich !!

Bisschen wenig in der "news"
Direkter Lade-Link: http://www.ubi.com/DE/Downloads/DownloadFile.aspx?dfId=5866
Es handelt sich ihr um denn Patch 2.1 der ~160mb groß ist!

Note:



> Die wichtigsten Änderungen im Überblick:
> 
> 
> - Ein Fehler in der Speicherroutine konnte auf einigen Systemen bzw. bei bestimmten Systemkonfigurationen dazu führen, dass die Spielstände beim Speichern nicht korrekt geschrieben wurden. Related Designs möchte sich an dieser Stelle für die herausragende Unterstützung seitens der Community bedanken, ohne die wir diesen Fehler nicht in der gegebenen Zeit hätten beheben können. Ganz besonders danken wir „Matt McCorman“ für seine tatkräftige Unterstützung, sowie all den Usern aus der Community, die Ihre PCs und Ihre Zeit freiwillig zur Verfügung gestellt haben. Der Fehler konnte schlussendlich nachgestellt und behoben werden. Folglich sollten nun keine defekten Spielstände mehr produziert werden.
> ...


----------



## zahnstocher190 (30. November 2010)

Das mit Abstand wichtigste wurde mit größtmöglicher Effizienz zum Ausdruck gebracht.

Dennoch danke für die Vervollständigung.


----------

